# How much to change shaft in driver ?



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone have a ball-park figure to change the shaft in my G15 driver from soft regular to regular?

Had a lesson yesterday and mentioned to my coach about the height I get on my drives. This was again brought to my attention when playing with a couple of low handicappers over xmas and they both quizzed my driver spec as they couldn't see anything obviously wrong in set up/technique.

My coach suggested, as my game has developed a lot in the past year, plus my confidence with my driver has improved (used to hit them off the heel way too often) that it may be time to review the spec of my driver.

I'll get him to do a fitting but would be reluctant to splash out on a new driver if I can avoid it...

Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2012)

Â£10 at most I would say Amanda. Anymore and you are being robbed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2012)

Andy said:



			Â£10 at most I would say Amanda. Anymore and you are being robbed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy - any idea how much the shaft itself costs??


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2012)

That'll depend on the shaft.
Anything from Â£20 to Â£400!!

Try to find a cheap one that works.....:thup:


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks Andy - any idea how much the shaft itself costs??
		
Click to expand...

Honestly no idea Amanda. There are so many shafts available now it would be wrong to state a figure.

Custom fit as you stated would be your ideal route to find the shaft suited to you. Then it's google time lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2012)

Ooh I like the sound of a Â£20 that works !!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2012)

Just curious Amanda...why are you thinking of changing the shaft and not the loft?
If the soft reg was too soft for you, you'd be hitting it low and left.

If you pro has the Ping custom fitting bag, you should be able to swap heads and shafts so try all the options.
Maybe a soft reg in a 10.5 head
Or a seniors shaft with the same head

Just a thought


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Just curious Amanda...why are you thinking of changing the shaft and not the loft?
If the soft reg was too soft for you, you'd be hitting it low and left.

If you pro has the Ping custom fitting bag, you should be able to swap heads and shafts so try all the options.
Maybe a soft reg in a 10.5 head
Or a seniors shaft with the same head

Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Actually Paul did say loft and/or shaft and I focussed on shaft ! The shop does have the full Ping fitting set with the adjustable heads/shafts so the plan has to be to try the various types and go from there. The 12 degree I have is fitted with men's SR so I think that's their "senior" flex? Ideally I don't want to buy a new driver as my G15 is only 12 months old but if that's what required then I'll have to work a few extra days !! After my lesson Paul played 9 holes with me so saw what was happening on the course albeit in crazy winds which almost took me off my feet more than once so we'll chat more about it. To be fair he doesn't do the hard sell so suggested we can look at the spec "when you feel ready for that". For me that's probably now - impatient golfer that I am !


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2012)

I may be talking out of my rear end (please dont all write in) but I once had about an inch cut off a driver shaft and that stiffened it up just enough without upsetting the balance of the club.

I am sure Bob or Ethan will know better than me but could be worth a thought


Chris


----------



## Ethan (Jan 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I may be talking out of my rear end (please dont all write in) but I once had about an inch cut off a driver shaft and that stiffened it up just enough without upsetting the balance of the club.

I am sure Bob or Ethan will know better than me but could be worth a thought


Chris
		
Click to expand...

A pro who knew what they were doing could remove the shaft, tip trim it and refit it, effectively stiffening and slightly shortening (although they could add length at the butt to compensate) the shaft. This is known as tipping. It would be cheaper than getting a new shaft, for sure.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting although my driver is already 1" short than standard spec.

I took a G20 10.5 degree SR flex on the course today which didn't really tell me much although I definitely gained some yardage albeit I couldn't see too much loss of height. I couple of times the ball appeared to fly off the face with more of a penetrative look to it. Chatted to the assistant pro in the shop and he felt we needed to look at all the numbers on the launch monitor to fully fit it for me and think I'll bit the bullet and go for it :mmm:


----------



## Mr_T (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't forget it is winter so you won't get much roll anyway, launch monitor will obviously tell you numbers but I wouldn't bother unless there is a noticeable difference, You're lucky, have my swing for a day and youll be begging for the high ball flight back!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 7, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			Don't forget it is winter so you won't get much roll anyway, launch monitor will obviously tell you numbers but I wouldn't bother unless there is a noticeable difference, You're lucky, have my swing for a day and youll be begging for the high ball flight back! 

Click to expand...

I do love the high trajectory I get on my shots but more penetration from a lower ball flight off my driver would I think help. With the 10.5 I was on our 8th in regulation which doesn't often happen as I lay up off the tee due to an awkwardly placed ditch (cleared it easily yesterday) and also over the same ditch in 2 on 17. Those 2 holes play my most difficult and I'm happy to walk off with a bogey so to make them a tad easier with a bit more length would be nice. The prevailing SW wind is into us on those holes too so my ball can hang up there in it which looks pretty but the end result can be the ditch !!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2012)

The answer to this Amanda is to find a club that you can do both with, low and high.
There's no point buying a club that is too high or too low.
Find a loft (sounds like you like 10.5) and learn how to adjust your swing so when you have the wind behind, you can fly it and against the wind you can drill it.

Or don't you like a challenge?


----------



## Mr_T (Jan 7, 2012)

I would keep your 12 degree one though even if you do decide to change as that way you can alternate depending on condition


----------



## griffgolf (Jan 7, 2012)

If your shaft is already 1 inch shorter than standard I would have thought that it will already be stiffer than it should be.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 7, 2012)

bobmac said:



			The answer to this Amanda is to find a club that you can do both with, low and high.
There's no point buying a club that is too high or too low.
Find a loft (sounds like you like 10.5) and learn how to adjust your swing so when you have the wind behind, you can fly it and against the wind you can drill it.

Or don't you like a challenge?   

Click to expand...

Is that a gauntlet Bob?? I'm seeing my coach on Tuesday and we'll look at the numbers and decide. Typically I drove like a dream today but still a heap of height. 

Agreed I'll get the right fit - or confirm I already have it - and see if I can learn to manipulate it !


----------



## Ethan (Jan 7, 2012)

griffgolf said:



			If your shaft is already 1 inch shorter than standard I would have thought that it will already be stiffer than it should be.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily if was butt trimmed. The stiffness is usually mostly from the tip.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 7, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Not necessarily if was butt trimmed. The stiffness is usually mostly from the tip.
		
Click to expand...

Is this still a golf forum?


----------



## griffgolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Not necessarily if was butt trimmed. The stiffness is usually mostly from the tip.
		
Click to expand...

So I guess it would be worth finding out which end your shaft was trimmed to know the spec of your current shaft as a starting point.


----------

